# Choosing filter, need help



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought I had an extra HOB filter for my 10 gal. I need to cycle, but I tested it and the filter no longer works. I need a new filter, but I don't know what to get. Maybe someone can help me 
I'm setting the tank(10 gal.) up in my kitchen on a bar type counter top so I can see it from the living room and the kitchen. I plan I getting some red cherry shrimp when it is cycled. I sort of wanted to try a sponge filter. So what i'd like to know is:
Do they work as good as a hob filter?
How big does the air pump have to be?( I have a small hawkeye air pump from an old betta tank, would it work?)
Are they more enegry efficient than hob filters(just curious)?

Also I was thinking about getting a Marina S10 Power Filter, if I didn't get the sponge filter. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you plan to have an air pump in there anyway, there is no reason not to use a sponge filter. Most HOB filters cannot be adjusted for low flow, though I do own a rather expensive Japanese filter that I have set to trickle down the glass in a betta tank. A small pump will be just fine for a 10 gallon tank. I don't think you need a HOB filter for shrimp.


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

I go to Walmart and just get a filter lol.I have no problem with mine I have platys and love them.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well "good" or "better" are what I like to call clumsy words, at least when trying to determine a products overall worth. I will try to help you out here though. 

Generally sponge filters will have more biological filtration capacity than filters that are made for 10-20 gallon tanks, but this of course is a generalization, and can be the opposite way around. Thats about where the benefits end though. I can pretty much guarantee you most HOB filters will have better mechanical filtration and chemical (in fact sponge filters have NO chemical filtration). Now this is simplifying thing here. 

Personally I use both, in most of my tanks, even my 10 gallons. There is no such thing as over filtration, but there is such thing as too much flow from filtration (that is dictated by how much flow the fish you have like). Though unless it is going to be a fry tank, I suggest you use a HOB filter if you dont want to get both (which I would suggest).

There are only 2 (maybe 3) HOBs anyone should even consider on the market; which are the AquaClears and the Fluval C Series. They easily blow competition out of the water though I wont get into that now. Then you just choose what size you want, I would suggest the 20-30G range, its almost always a good idea to go bigger.

As for sponge filters there is a wide variety of decent ones out there, but I personally like the ATI Hydro Sponges. I use the ATI Hydro Sponge III in my 10 gallons, but some might find that too big, for me though its good because I have plants EVERYWHERE! You can go smaller if you want. 

I have reviews of filters and other stuff in my sig if your interested, it might help you.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Chemical filtration is usually not necessary, so that should not be the deciding factor. The main reason you use it is to remove meds. If you have a case like that, you can always add a temporary HOB to the tank.


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been using a Marineland Penguin 200 filter in my 29 gallon for about a year now and it's worked amazingly. It really is a great filter, and they make models for smaller tanks. You should look at the 100 model. The only negative thing I have to say about mine is that a pack of several filters for my model costs about $5 more than my old filter. Regardless, it's worth the money.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

S-hag said:


> The only negative thing I have to say about mine is that a pack of several filters for my model costs about $5 more than my old filter. Regardless, it's worth the money.


You shouldn't be replacing your filter media anyway. You throw away the good bacteria when you do that. Instead, either buy the refillable filters ( http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11352 ) or cut the carbon out of the filter. You want to continue using the same mechanical filter pad for as long as possible. Just rinse it off when it gets dirty.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have used a sponge filter and the only thing I didn't like is that its just noisy. I used an AquaClear 20 on my 10 gallon tank and it worked really well. It's big enough to get the job done, but not so big it's annoying. I had my 10 on a bar above the kitchen counter as well!

I swear by the AC filter series. You can stuff the media area with different types of media and have a lot of control over that. I like to have a lot of sponge so I put 1 and a half sponges in there. I would take them out and clean one really well, but leave the other there. Every other change is when each one would be serviced. Kept the tank clean without loosing too much beneficial bacteria. If you would ever need to use charcoal to take meds out of the water then you just take out the half sponge and put the charcoal in there. Great little units. 

I have an AC50 on my 20. I had an AC70 on my 100ga (plus a canister, there was enough filtration  ) and then the AC20 on my 10gallon. The only issue (and this can be a big one if you are not aware it happens) is that sometimes when it is turned off (power outage) it doesn't turn back on. This never happened in my AC70. It happens in my AC50 but only because of the sand that gets in there. It happened sometimes in my AC20, no idea why but I have heard this from others as well. Taking it off and giving it a good rinse out solved the problem every time. If it happens make sure you clean the impeller out with a Q tip. Regular maintenance on the unit itself would also keep this from happening as it is the gunk that gets messed up in there.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Fishpunk said:


> Chemical filtration is usually not necessary, so that should not be the deciding factor. The main reason you use it is to remove meds. If you have a case like that, you can always add a temporary HOB to the tank.


Well, it defiantly makes it easier to have better water, and get rid of any smell or discoloration. Yea its not needed but I use chemical filtration in some form or another in all my tanks, but im not just talking about carbon here. Although carbon does usually last longer than most people think. Most people think it lasts for 2-4 weeks, and at least for mine and all my friends tanks, it usually lasts double that. Washing it out with water ever month helps a little too. 

So thats one of the good things about the Fluval C and AquaClear, you can change chemical media separate of your mechanical and biological (ALL mechanical filtration also does a degree of biological; in fact so does most chemical filtration too). So you dont have to change out those crappy cartridges that cost a fortune and dont have anything on the AquaClear/Fluval C components.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> I have used a sponge filter and the only thing I didn't like is that its just noisy. I used an AquaClear 20 on my 10 gallon tank and it worked really well. It's big enough to get the job done, but not so big it's annoying. I had my 10 on a bar above the kitchen counter as well!
> 
> I swear by the AC filter series. You can stuff the media area with different types of media and have a lot of control over that. I like to have a lot of sponge so I put 1 and a half sponges in there. I would take them out and clean one really well, but leave the other there. Every other change is when each one would be serviced. Kept the tank clean without loosing too much beneficial bacteria. If you would ever need to use charcoal to take meds out of the water then you just take out the half sponge and put the charcoal in there. Great little units.
> 
> I have an AC50 on my 20. I had an AC70 on my 100ga (plus a canister, there was enough filtration  ) and then the AC20 on my 10gallon. The only issue (and this can be a big one if you are not aware it happens) is that sometimes when it is turned off (power outage) it doesn't turn back on. This never happened in my AC70. It happens in my AC50 but only because of the sand that gets in there. It happened sometimes in my AC20, no idea why but I have heard this from others as well. Taking it off and giving it a good rinse out solved the problem every time. If it happens make sure you clean the impeller out with a Q tip. Regular maintenance on the unit itself would also keep this from happening as it is the gunk that gets messed up in there.



Exactly man me too, I think its crazy when someone uses anything other than AquaClears or Fluval Cs for HOB filtration (actually I can make an exception for the Rena Smart Filter, its a good filter). They are the cheapest and easiest to run too.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I made a sponge filter! Now I just have to wait and see if it will work. I am still looking for another filter so I can use the sponge one to cycle other future tanks


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

P.senegalus said:


> I made a sponge filter! Now I just have to wait and see if it will work. I am still looking for another filter so I can use the sponge one to cycle other future tanks


Sponge filters are usually pretty cheap, it usually cost the same to make one as it does to buy one lol. Yea thats a good idea to use it for though.


----------

